# URGENT. Preloved male rat needing help.



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I know I can't post the actual link on here, but I felt it needed to be known about.


On preloved there is a little male rat for sale in Plymouth, Devon. He is in a tiny tiny hamster cage from the looks of things and on his own.

I'm really really worried about this guy but not in a position to take one on at the sec, if anyone can help please consider. It's stressed me right out to see him on his own in such a tiny tiny cage (I wouldn't put Bolt, my hamster in it!!) I know it's along shot, but just didn't know if anyone was in a position to take on this little guy, and get him out a stupidly small cage and with his own kind!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm nowhere near or I would  I just Googled, is it the photo that was uploaded the wrong way round? If so, the rat's coat looks in pretty poor condition


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm nowhere near or I would  I just Googled, is it the photo that was uploaded the wrong way round? If so, the rat's coat looks in pretty poor condition


Yeah, the photo is sidewards. It's a rotastak genus cage by the looks of it, with a pinky/red water bottle. I did think that about his coat/general condition from what i could make out in the photo  

I just can't stand the thought of him being squashed up in that tiny cage!


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just seen it - that cage is far far too small


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Staceyxxx said:


> I've just seen it - that cage is far far too small


It's far too small for a hamster, let alone a buck rat  If I were in a position to take him on I would go and get him tomorrow, but unfortunately due to financial things going on and and lack of space it wouldn't be fair to go and get him, as wouldn't be able to afford hundreds in vets bills and would hate to see him suffer for longer


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've shared the ad on FB x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Micky93 said:


> It's far too small for a hamster, let alone a buck rat  If I were in a position to take him on I would go and get him tomorrow, but unfortunately due to financial things going on and and lack of space it wouldn't be fair to go and get him, as wouldn't be able to afford hundreds in vets bills and would hate to see him suffer for longer


He needs to be quarantined in as separate an air space as possible as well for 2 weeks, as a precaution. I keep going back to the photo & although it's not very clear his coat looks fluffed up, so it would be especially important for whoever took him on to keep him away from resident rats in case it's something contagious.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> He needs to be quarantined in as separate an air space as possible as well for 2 weeks, as a precaution. I keep going back to the photo & although it's not very clear his coat looks fluffed up, so it would be especially important for whoever took him on to keep him away from resident rats in case it's something contagious.


Exactly  I know I can't take him, hence why I shared it on here. I just couldnt not do *anything* and figured maybe someone on here would be in a position to take him on or know of some where for him - i know it was a long shot thoigh :blushing: Thank you for sharing it on Facebook.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in Plymouth where's the Add I can't find it

I can get him if they will let just take him for nothing and get him a rescue place poss or I can point them Into giving him to a local rescue.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LostGirl said:


> I'm in Plymouth where's the Add I can't find it
> 
> I can get him if they will let just take him for nothing and get him a rescue place poss or I can point them Into giving him to a local rescue.


I'll just get it & then PM you x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I could house him...still have my Explorer with the four boys in...but I can't travel all that way.

I will keep an eye on this thread and of course if I can be of help then let me know!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I'll just get it & then PM you x





LostGirl said:


> I'm in Plymouth where's the Add I can't find it
> 
> I can get him if they will let just take him for nothing and get him a rescue place poss or I can point them Into giving him to a local rescue.





niki87 said:


> I could house him...still have my Explorer with the four boys in...but I can't travel all that way.
> 
> I will keep an eye on this thread and of course if I can be of help then let me know!


Thanks everyone. Sorry for the late reply, just got home
From a long shift at work.

LostGirl I don't think they'll donate him to a rescue, just have a feeling  did you manage to get the ad?

Niki it's a shame your not closer, this boy deserves more than a hamster cage 

Thank you SS x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

No answer yet


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

LostGirl said:


> No answer yet


I'm guessing you found the ad though yeah? You could always argue about getting him for free and letting her keep the cage and sell it on or whatever to get her money... more likely to hand him over that way I think.

Thank you for trying x


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I have messaged the ad placer asking if they will let me take the rat for free as I have other rats and it would leave them an empty cage for sale. If he says yes, I will bring him to you Lostgirl .


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

That's what I've asked lol

Let me know if you can I'll try and see if I can get a spare cage as all mine re being used till I do intros this week x


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> I have messaged the ad placer asking if they will let me take the rat for free as I have other rats and it would leave them an empty cage for sale. If he says yes, I will bring him to you Lostgirl .





LostGirl said:


> That's what I've asked lol
> 
> Let me know if you can I'll try and see if I can get a spare cage as all mine re being used till I do intros this week x


Thank you to both of you! The little mites been on my mind all night.

Lavenderb I didn't know you were a devon country bumpkin too


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Micky93 said:


> Lavenderb I didn't know you were a devon country bumpkin too


Ha youre busted Lav, you will be on everyones radar now when animals need homes in Devon


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Ha youre busted Lav, you will be on everyones radar now when animals need homes in Devon


Oops, Sorry Lavenderb :blushing:

TDM - I'm glad you stumbled across this, I've been on the hunt for a mod and you will do nicely  Pretty please can you change the name of my thread from this morning on dog health and nutrition - made a complete tit of myself :blush2: Thank you! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Micky93 said:


> Oops, Sorry Lavenderb :blushing:
> 
> TDM - I'm glad you stumbled across this, I've been on the hunt for a mod and you will do nicely  Pretty please can you change the name of my thread from this morning on dog health and nutrition - made a complete tit of myself :blush2: Thank you! :smilewinkgrin:


Just did it


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> I have messaged the ad placer asking if they will let me take the rat for free as I have other rats and it would leave them an empty cage for sale. If he says yes, I will bring him to you Lostgirl .





LostGirl said:


> That's what I've asked lol
> 
> Let me know if you can I'll try and see if I can get a spare cage as all mine re being used till I do intros this week x


Please please whoever takes him make sure he's quarantined & that biosecurity's observed (if poss I'd say separate airspace & minimum of 1 closeable door between), his fluffed fur makes me think he's ill, & it could be contagious  I could be wrong but better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Please please whoever takes him make sure he's quarantined & that biosecurity's observed (if poss I'd say separate airspace & minimum of 1 closeable door between), his fluffed fur makes me think he's ill, & it could be contagious  I could be wrong but better to be safe than sorry


This is one of the reasons I myself can't take him as we just don't have any space that he could be isolated in 

Thanks for putting the word out there, and I agree about his fur from the photo.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Not saying he isn't but his bad fur could also be down to poor food! 
I had a few rats that i got off free ads and were fed poor dry mix but within a week or so of a good homemade rat mix and fresh foods there fur became shiny and soft.

As I say it could be a possibility.
He isn't housed with any other rats that he could've caught infections from unless of course his owner has visited infected pet stores.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

blade100 said:


> As I say it could be a possibility.
> He isn't housed with any other rats that he could've caught infections from unless of course his owner has visited infected pet stores.


You can catch viruses and transmit them to pet rats, WITHOUT visiting pet stores. People have caught SDAV from wild rats and vets, feed shops (no livestock) and from other people visiting.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes I know vets is another place but I just mentioned pet shops as an example.
I've pulled this up from the rat guide site

Rat-inclusive events (shows, swaps, meetings)
Acquiring rats from multiple sources at once
Letting people visit with rats
People visiting after contact with other rats
Bringing in rescues
Acquiring rats from pet stores
Handling rats at pet stores or other colonies
Visiting pet stores and returning straight home
Allowing exposure to wild rats (House pet rats indoors)
Rescuing rats and other animals
Breeding during quarantine

Why are non livestock shops a risk?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Why are non livestock shops a risk?


Because many got their food stocks from suppliers which have wild rats around, and also the fact you may run into contact with somebody else carrying a virus on them.


----------

